# MacBook4.1 (Early 2008) FreeBSD/PC-BSD setup



## anapplegeek (Jun 25, 2012)

Hello. I have a MacBook4.1 Core 2 Duo, and thanks be to Jesus Christ, my Lord, after much praying and tweaking, and installing, editing, searching for solutions, etc.., I've successfully managed to install ArchLinux and FreeBSD (dual-boot) and ArchLinux is running great and is stable but I would also want to have a stable and a good FreeBSD (more precisely -- I installed PC-BSD) system.

Well, I have several questions regarding this:

The wiki page for FreeBSD seems to be outdated because I couldn't find anything about the wi-fi there, and nothing about fan speed, and the ACPI panics that I have, etc.. So I need some other resources.

Yes, as I said earlier, I need to find WiFi driver.

I need to have some daemon which will control the fan speed as the system really gets hot

I want to re-compile the kernel so that I would customise it for the MacBook, and I hope I would be able to solve the ACPI problem by that.

I need to solve some problem with the graphics because it doesn't work like it should.
If anyone has successfully installed FreeBSD/PC-BSD on a MacBook and is working and stable, please reply here. If not, if you have a good knowledge in FreeBSD/PC-BSD, please help me find drivers and solve the problems.

Here is my *lspci*:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary) (rev 03)
00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (secondary) (rev 03)
00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)
00:1a.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)
00:1a.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)
00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03)
00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 03)
00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)
00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)
00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)
00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)
00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)
00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HM (ICH8M) LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)
00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller (rev 03)
00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 03)
00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)
02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4321 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 03)
03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8058 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)
04:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): LSI Corporation FW322/323 [TrueFire] 1394a Controller (rev 61)
```

Here is the info about the CPU:

```
processor	: 0
vendor_id	: GenuineIntel
cpu family	: 6
model		: 23
model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T8300  @ 2.40GHz
stepping	: 6
microcode	: 0x60c
cpu MHz		: 800.000
cache size	: 3072 KB
physical id	: 0
siblings	: 2
core id		: 0
cpu cores	: 2
apicid		: 0
initial apicid	: 0
fpu		: yes
fpu_exception	: yes
cpuid level	: 10
wp		: yes
flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts
 acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl
 aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 lahf_lm dts tpr_shadow vnmi
 flexpriority
bogomips	: 4789.47
clflush size	: 64
cache_alignment	: 64
address sizes	: 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:

processor	: 1
vendor_id	: GenuineIntel
cpu family	: 6
model		: 23
model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T8300  @ 2.40GHz
stepping	: 6
microcode	: 0x60c
cpu MHz		: 800.000
cache size	: 3072 KB
physical id	: 0
siblings	: 2
core id		: 1
cpu cores	: 2
apicid		: 1
initial apicid	: 1
fpu		: yes
fpu_exception	: yes
cpuid level	: 10
wp		: yes
flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts
 acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl
 aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 lahf_lm dts tpr_shadow vnmi
 flexpriority
bogomips	: 4789.47
clflush size	: 64
cache_alignment	: 64
address sizes	: 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:
```

If you need any other informations, tell me.

Thanks, and God bless!


----------



## SirDice (Jun 26, 2012)

[thread=7290]Topics about *PC-BSD* | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD[/thread]


----------



## anapplegeek (Jul 2, 2012)

Yes, I posted in the PC-BSD forums, and there was no reply.


----------



## plamaiziere (Jul 2, 2012)

anapplegeek said:
			
		

> Yes, I posted in the PC-BSD forums, and there was no reply.



Well at least a dmesg from FreeBSD will be welcome.
Regards.


----------



## anapplegeek (Jul 3, 2012)

Okay here is the dmesg:

```
can't re-use a leaf (hwpstate_verbose)!
module_register: module cpu/ichss already exists!
Module cpu/ichss failed to register: 17
module_register: module cpu/est already exists!
Module cpu/est failed to register: 17
module_register: module cpu/hwpstate already exists!
Module cpu/hwpstate failed to register: 17
module_register: module cpu/p4tcc already exists!
Module cpu/p4tcc failed to register: 17
module_register: module cpu/powernow already exists!
Module cpu/powernow failed to register: 17
module_register: module cpu/smist already exists!
Module cpu/smist failed to register: 17
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T8300  @ 2.40GHz (2394.06-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x10676  Family = 6  Model = 17  Stepping = 6
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x8e3bd<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,SSE4.1>
  AMD Features=0x20100000<NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 2147483648 (2048 MB)
avail memory = 2046074880 (1951 MB)
kbd0 at kbdmux0
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
pcib0: <Host to PCI bridge> pcibus 0 on motherboard
pci0: <PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x6110-0x6117 mem 0x90100000-0x901fffff,0x80000000-0x8fffffff irq 11 at device 2.0 on pci0
agp0: <Intel GM965 SVGA controller> on vgapci0
agp0: aperture size is 256M, detected 15868k stolen memory
vgapci1: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0x90200000-0x902fffff at device 2.1 on pci0
uhci0: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-D> port 0x60c0-0x60df irq 10 at device 26.0 on pci0
uhci0: LegSup = 0x3000
usbus0: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-D> on uhci0
uhci1: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-E> port 0x60a0-0x60bf irq 11 at device 26.1 on pci0
usbus1: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-E> on uhci1
ehci0: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB 2.0 controller USB2-B> mem 0x90704c00-0x90704fff irq 9 at device 26.7 on pci0
usbus2: EHCI version 1.0
usbus2: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB 2.0 controller USB2-B> on ehci0
hdac0: <Intel 82801H High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0x90700000-0x90703fff irq 10 at device 27.0 on pci0
pcib1: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.0 on pci0
pci1: <PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib2: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.4 on pci0
pci2: <PCI bus> on pcib2
pci2: <network> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
pcib3: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.5 on pci0
pci3: <PCI bus> on pcib3
mskc0: <Marvell Yukon 88E8058 Gigabit Ethernet> port 0x5000-0x50ff mem 0x90400000-0x90403fff irq 7 at device 0.0 on pci3
msk0: <Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Yukon EC Ultra Id 0xb4 Rev 0x03> on mskc0
msk0: Ethernet address: 00:22:41:21:43:0c
miibus0: <MII bus> on msk0
e1000phy0: <Marvell 88E1149 Gigabit PHY> PHY 0 on miibus0
e1000phy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, auto, auto-flow
uhci2: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-A> port 0x6080-0x609f irq 11 at device 29.0 on pci0
usbus3: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-A> on uhci2
uhci3: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-B> port 0x6060-0x607f irq 5 at device 29.1 on pci0
usbus4: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-B> on uhci3
uhci4: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-C> port 0x6040-0x605f irq 9 at device 29.2 on pci0
usbus5: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-C> on uhci4
ehci1: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB 2.0 controller USB2-A> mem 0x90704800-0x90704bff irq 10 at device 29.7 on pci0
usbus6: EHCI version 1.0
usbus6: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB 2.0 controller USB2-A> on ehci1
pcib4: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci4: <PCI bus> on pcib4
fwohci0: <Lucent FW322/323> mem 0x90300000-0x90300fff at device 3.0 on pci4
fwohci0: Could not allocate irq
device_attach: fwohci0 attach returned 6
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel ICH8M UDMA100 controller> port 0x6108-0x610f,0x6124-0x6127,0x6100-0x6107,0x6120-0x6123,0x60e0-0x60ef irq 9 at device 31.1 on pci0
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
atapci1: <Intel ICH8M SATA300 controller> port 0x60f8-0x60ff,0x611c-0x611f,0x60f0-0x60f7,0x6118-0x611b,0x6020-0x602f,0x4000-0x400f irq 5 at device 31.2 on pci0
ata3: <ATA channel 0> on atapci1
ata4: <ATA channel 1> on atapci1
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
cpu0 on motherboard
coretemp0: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu0
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 6170c2206040617
device_attach: est0 attach returned 6
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
pmtimer0 on isa0
attimer0: <AT timer> at port 0x40-0x5f irq 0 pnpid PNP0100 on isa0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ata0 at port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 irq 14 on isa0
ata1 at port 0x170-0x177,0x376 irq 15 on isa0
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> at port 0x70 irq 8 on isa0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
ppc0: parallel port not found.
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 6170c2206040617
device_attach: est0 attach returned 6
ZFS NOTICE: Prefetch is disabled by default on i386 -- to enable,
            add "vfs.zfs.prefetch_disable=0" to /boot/loader.conf.
ZFS WARNING: Recommended minimum kmem_size is 512MB; expect unstable behavior.
             Consider tuning vm.kmem_size and vm.kmem_size_max
             in /boot/loader.conf.
ZFS filesystem version 5
ZFS storage pool version 28
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
hdac0: HDA Codec #0: Realtek ALC885
pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC885 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC885 PCM #1 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm2: <HDA Realtek ALC885 PCM #2 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus3: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus4: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus5: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus6: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <Intel> at usbus2
uhub2: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen3.1: <Intel> at usbus3
uhub3: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
ugen4.1: <Intel> at usbus4
uhub4: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
ugen5.1: <Intel> at usbus5
uhub5: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus5
ugen6.1: <Intel> at usbus6
uhub6: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus6
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub3: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub4: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub5: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ada0 at ata3 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <Hitachi HTS542516K9SA00 BBCAC3GP> ATA-8 SATA 1.x device
ada0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA, UDMA5, cd0 at ata2 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <MATSHITA DVD-R   UJ-867 HB01> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device 
cd0: 66.700MB/s transfers (UDMA4, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 65534bytes)
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: 152627MB (312581808 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada0: Previously was known as ad6
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 2394059784 Hz quality 1000
uhub2: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus6 usbus2
uhub6: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus6
ugen0.2: <vendor 0x05ac> at usbus0
ukbd0: <vendor 0x05ac product 0x1000, class 0/0, rev 2.00/19.65, addr 2> on usbus0
kbd1 at ukbd0
ums0: <vendor 0x05ac product 0x1000, class 0/0, rev 2.00/19.65, addr 2> on usbus0
device_attach: ums0 attach returned 12
ugen6.2: <Micron> at usbus6
Root mount waiting for: usbus6
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/label/rootfs0 [rw,noatime]...
ugen5.2: <Apple Computer, Inc.> at usbus5
uhid0: <Apple Computer, Inc. IR Receiver, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.16, addr 2> on usbus5
ugen5.3: <Apple Computer> at usbus5
ukbd1: <Apple Internal Keyboard> on usbus5
kbd2 at ukbd1
ums0: <Touchpad> on usbus5
ums0: 3 buttons and [XY] coordinates ID=2
uhid1: <Apple Internal Keyboard> on usbus5
siba_bwn0: <Unknown> mem 0x90500000-0x90503fff,0x90000000-0x900fffff irq 7 at device 0.0 on pci2
siba_bwn0: warn: multiple PCI(E) cores
siba_bwn0: unsupported coreid (USB 1.1 Host)
fwohci0: <Lucent FW322/323> mem 0x90300000-0x90300fff at device 3.0 on pci4
fwohci0: Could not allocate irq
device_attach: fwohci0 attach returned 6
fwohci0: <Lucent FW322/323> mem 0x90300000-0x90300fff at device 3.0 on pci4
fwohci0: Could not allocate irq
device_attach: fwohci0 attach returned 6
ums1: <vendor 0x05ac product 0x1000, class 0/0, rev 2.00/19.65, addr 2> on usbus0
Cuse4BSD v0.1.21 @ /dev/cuse
device_attach: ums1 attach returned 12
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(bluetooth) after domainfinalize()
fuse4bsd: version 0.3.9-pre1, FUSE ABI 7.8
drm0: <Intel i965GM> on vgapci0
info: [drm] AGP at 0x80000000 256MB
info: [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730
```

Btw, the asmc(4) driver doesn't work, so the computer gets very hot because there is no control over the fan speed, etc.


----------

